# First Trip - Calico Ghost Town, California



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, we did it! My wife won out (fortunately) and we ended up going to Calico Ghost Town. She figured since it was lower the weather would be better and the kids would have more to do with the Ghost Town. We headed out Friday a bit before noon and had a nice slow trip in the rain. The only problems was first, I didn't have my friction sway bar adjusted correctly so I basically made the entire trip without sway control... That was a bit intense... Second I think my Bronco might need some services as it didn't sound quite right once we got there. After driving around without the TT it was working just like normal - but that is a bit of a concern. On the way back with the sway actually doing something the trip was a lot LESS stressful.

Everyone had fun and it was great to get out and finally do our first trip. Everyone at the park that we talked to way VERY friendly and helpful. So we are already thinking about where our next short trip is going to be.

Oh, on the TV side of things I took a bath on my 2004 Nissan Murano (my car actually) and traded it in for a GMC Sierra 1500 crew cab with 5.3 V8 with 3.73 gears. I have the Prodigy control on it's way from www.rvwholesalesr.com and should be here on Thursday. Maybe by this weekend I will have the 500 break in miles on it, the break controller installed, and I can pull the thing around town a bit and get a feel for the new configuration. I need to practice backing in anyway!

If anyone is interested in looking at pictures I have my selects here! I also have my "write-up" here!

Thanks again to everyone for all the information, help, and support... And the chat room was great for some quick advice on TV while I was at the dealership and my wife was askin' questions. That was REALLY cool and VERY helpful!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Glad to hear your first outing was a success and congrats on the new TV as well.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV







love the Bronco's but the wheel base just isn't setup for towing long trailers.

And a great first trip, sounds like you had fun.

Bill.

P.S. Sounds like you got to keep your Bronco on the trade, wish I could have kept mine.

RIP my 94Bronco


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Duane
Glad to hear that your first trip was good
Looks like a neat campground








Great picture also









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Duane,

Glad you had a good trip. But,


> Second I think my Bronco might need some services as it didn't sound quite right once we got there


, I sincerely hope your Bronco didn't suffer due to pulling that trailer!

Enjoy your new TV.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the first trip and I'm sure the kids LOVED thier new trailer. Glad you got the sway bars under control.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations on the great first trip, Duane!

It looks like a fun time was had by all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Duane and glad it all worked out for you. Even if that meant a new truck!

Calico is on our hit list too and we'll likely go for the first time in the near future.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Congrats on the new TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill, and your right I was lucky enough to keep the Bronco. But I think the real reason for that is my wife really likes the Bronco and trucks in general. So I think we have decided that we are going to keep the Bronco until it completely gives up the ghost.

The Bronco didn't do to bad on the tow, once I got the sway control working right, but I think my problem right now is just that it is older and needs more TLC. I think I am more worried right now about getting stranded somewhere because of a mechanic failure than a tow problem. But then again, once I hook the OB to the new truck I might have a completely different perspective on what towing should feel like.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Congrats Duane and glad it all worked out for you. Even if that meant a new truck!
> 
> Calico is on our hit list too and we'll likely go for the first time in the near future.
> [snapback]88318[/snapback]​


Hey Jim - I think you will like it there. I am really glad that my wife won out on that and I didn't push trying to go somewhere else. For us it worked out pretty good with the kids and they had a lot of fun there. One thing I didn't realize is that we should have made reservations. We were still lucky enough to get a pull through full hookup site but EVERYTHING filled up pretty quickly and I would imagine that had we got there a few hours later we would have had nothing or a no hookup site - that I would have had to back into (I am sure that would have been entertaining for everyone watching). On Saturday morning when we were walking up the hill to the ghost town we didn't see any open spaces.


----------

